# Fiancee trying to lose weight but is she not eating enough?



## zootroid (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi all, for starters I'm not sure if I'm even posting in the correct area...been quite a while since I've used the website...like 8-9 years lol So sorry if it's not 

Anyways my fiancee has just joined a gym because she wants to get her rugby body back. She is however far far away from reaching this.

My concern came when I seen her diet schedule. Although very fancy, they have her eating like a super model almost. I don't know her exact weight although shes ~270lbs. They have her eating like 1400/1500 something calories. I definitely don't know the ins and outs of bulking/cutting or just losing weight, but isn't 1400 like extremely low??? If 1400/1500 is correct for someone of this stature it would be greatly appreciated if you explained how one can keep losing weight at "x" calories...Anyways thanks!


----------



## NutritionCoach (Feb 23, 2016)

It's all about the deficit. Without knowing her activity level and frequency of training I can't give an exact number, but nevertheless, at ~270 lbs, 1500 calories would still be a fairly large deficit. Depending on how active she is, that could be a daily deficit of anywhere between ~1000 kcal (inactive) and ~2000 kcal (highly active).

A daily deficit of 500 kcal should equate to a weight loss of approximately 1 lb a week, which is a safe and steady rate of fat loss. So 1000 kcal deficit would be 2 lbs a week, which to be honest still isn't 'dangerous'. The more fat one has to lose, the larger deficit they can eat at. The only time it's vital to ensure that the deficit isn't too large is when maintaining muscle mass is very important, which in this case shouldn't really be a priority.


----------



## zootroid (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you for the reply! I was definitely thinking she should only be cutting it by 500 calories... As for her activity she goes to the gym for an hour and gets a good workout 3x per week. She's trying to build up to 5 days at this intensity. Basically she's doing body weight exercises, some machines as well as cardio. I have not asked but I'd assume she's keeping her lifting in the higher rep range. Anyways, in the end I'm just concerned with how fast she loses the weight. I've told her what will happen if she does one of those stupid diets that makes you lose ridiculously high amounts of weight, then you're left with saggy skin...Although when I seen how little she had to eat compared to what she normally eats the first thing that triggered really was that her body isn't gonna get enough nutrients. But yeah, I don't know a lot about losing weight as I've only ever had to bulk


----------

